# Southern Ohio Bass Tournament Circuit 2016



## bluefish2 (Jan 27, 2014)

4-24-16 Tappen 250 Ramp 8-4
5-22-16 Seneca Damm Ramp 7-3
6-5-16 Ohio River Powhatten Point Ramp 6:30-2:30
6-25-16 Dillion Big Run Ramp 146 6-2
7-17-16 Ohio River Rayland Ramp 6-2
8-7-16 Saltfork Old Marine Ramp 6-2
Championship
9-24-16 Tappen 7-3
9-25-16 Saltfork 7-3
Check us out on Facebook


----------

